# Where could I share my Fiverr Gig?



## NormkbPlayer (Dec 12, 2020)

I want to share my Fiverr gig. 
Is there a place for such self promotion. 
Thank you regards Norman.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi Norman,

Yes there is a spot for members self-promotion, I believe this could fit. If you scroll down down on the main page, you will see this under *THE BUSINESS*:






Members Professional Updates & Self-Promotion


Here is a promotional section where you can post your latest news, updates, shows, CD & Movie releases. Got bragging rights? Post them here! * (probationary section). (formerly 'PROMOTE Yourself').




vi-control.net





Hope this helps, all the best,

Andre


----------

